
Moving into the future: Army shows off drone destroying mobile laser system - nwrk
https://warisboring.com/moving-into-the-future-army-shows-off-drone-destroying-mobile-laser-system/
======
PunksATawnyFill
That headline is backward. The laser destroys drones. They didn't show a drone
destroying the laser.

